# ENDED - WINNER ANNOUNCED - Official BYH Caption Contest - Pic by SFogg



## Sumi

_Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_

_The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _

_After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!

*How to Enter:*_

Reply to this thread with your caption

Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
_That's it! Caption away!!

Here's the image for this contest:




​If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread.
_


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Moo I need treats, if I don't I will put you in time out.


----------



## Latestarter

BBBUUUUUUUURRRRRRRAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPP! Ahhhhh... better


----------



## MrsKuhn

I'm not aMOOOsed


Can we post more than once?


----------



## Latestarter

Don't see why not... go for it!


----------



## MrsKuhn

I'm in a bad Moood


----------



## MrsKuhn

Something in the way she Moos attracts me like no udder


----------



## Poka_Doodle

Isn't today just mootiful


----------



## MrsKuhn

I Got The Moos Like Jagger


----------



## MrsKuhn

my eyes are up here


----------



## micah wotring

They picked me?!?!
Ohhh I'm gonna faint!!!


----------



## micah wotring

UhOh!!!


----------



## MrsKuhn

That wasn't a fart


----------



## micah wotring

Oh No!!!
There it is again!!
It's me in that little black thing!


----------



## Bunnylady

Forget the_ horse's_ mouth - you want the straight poop, I got it.


----------



## Ebers

Moooove over ppl I'm the star of this farm!!!


----------



## Ferguson K

You wanna go watch a moo-vie?


----------



## SFogg

How exciting  thanks for picking my picture!


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

This is a picture of our new litter of 8 kits that our rabbit had this morning.  

 

 

 Marie


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

The white rabbit is Melvin. Marie


----------



## Sisters On The Farm

Sumi said:


> _Here's how it works…. We will choose the highest rated photo from our Caption Contest Submissions thread and you all need to post captions for that pic in this captions thread! You can submit captions and vote simultaneously, so the sooner you submit your caption, the more votes you could get! The caption with the most "likes" will be the winner!_
> 
> _The winner will receive a special "Caption contest winner" medal and the winner's medal will be displayed in their post bit for 2 weeks. _
> 
> _After 2 weeks this medal will be removed, so in order to retain the medal you have to keep playing!
> 
> *How to Enter:*_
> 
> Reply to this thread with your caption
> 
> Vote for your favorite caption using the "like" button
> _That's it! Caption away!!
> 
> Here's the image for this contest:
> _
> _View attachment 18256 _​_If you would like your own pics to be used for these contests, please submit them in this thread._


I love that picture! It is so cute! Marie


----------



## luvmypets

And you say I'm the MOOdy one


----------



## Sumi

MrsKuhn said:


> Something in the way she Moos attracts me like no udder


Here is our winning caption! Congrats @MrsKuhn!


----------



## Sumi

Join our new contest here: http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/official-byh-caption-contest-pic-by-samantha-drawz.33783/


----------



## micah wotring

Woot!!
Congrats @MrsKuhn !!!


----------



## MrsKuhn

yay! 

thank you  @micah wotring @Sumi


----------



## TAH

Congrats mrskuhn.


----------



## Latestarter

I never saw that response! That's excellent! Very nicely done Mrs. Kuhn! Congrats and well deserved.


----------



## MrsKuhn

thank you both @Latestarter @TAH


----------

